# New Bike And Rant...



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Just after Christmas I treated myself to a new toy.

Its a ZX10. One owner from new and truly lovely.

Its a big bike, but comfortable, and brisk (very)

I was enjoying a nice Sunday morning bimble this morning and whilst travelling through a 30 mph sleepy cotswold village was overtaken on the inside by looney on a scooter







, one of those trendy red ones with all the fancy graphics !!!!!

I dont know what to be more upset about,

a) being overtaken by a 50cc Yamaha








the idiot riding it who gets anyone who rides a two wheeler a bad name.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

> the idiot riding it who gets anyone who rides a two wheeler a bad name.


Thats what to be upset about...........Tarred with the same brush................ comes to mind









MIKE.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

There are plenty of loony scooter riders around here. It's like being plagued by a swarm of irritating mosquitoes







Few of them appear to have any road sense at all.

Not one to tar anybody with the same brush though, I can honestly say I've never had any issues with riders of "proper" bikes.


----------



## TimD (Feb 7, 2004)

I take it is one of the big old ZX10's not one of the new ones? I've always loved Kawasakis but have never owned one and only ridded a mates ZZR600 (before I passed my test







)

The stupidist thing I've seen is a scooter rider riding down the road with his crash helmet perched on the top of his head because he was on his mobile!

Cheers,

Tim.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

TimD said:


> The stupidist thing I've seen is a scooter rider riding down the road with his crash helmet perched on the top of his head because he was on his mobile!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> ...


One hopes that if/when he removes himself from the gene pool that he doesn`t take anyone else with him


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

A few months ago there was one stopped at the traffic lights in front of me. When the lights went green, he zoomed away, jumped up onto the saddle and then pulled a huge wheelie.

And this was during the morning rush hour approaching the Elephant & Castle roundabout which, for those of you who don't know, is an extremely busy double-roundabout complex in South London.

For one infinitesimal fraction of a second I was tempted to plant the throttle and remove him from the gene pool myself... but I thought better of it


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes. Its the original 1990/1991 model.

It is pristine having been cared for since new by the same owner.

Completely standard, absolutely gorgeous and a little bit scary


----------



## king2b (Apr 6, 2005)

The ZX10 was noted for being a bit of a handful.

Lovely engine though, that was also used in the GTR Tourer.

I once owned it's successor, the ZZR1100 for a while and proceeded to tot up nine points on my license before I realized that this bike was not my friend.

Interestingly, the Honda blackbird I now own whilst equally as ballistic, tends not to bring out the devils horns in me.

Or maybe I'm just mellowing.


----------

